# Laredo Bermuda Grass



## redsled369 (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone here ever planted it? And how did you like it.Any problems with it?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I have no specific experience with it. You do pose some good questions by posting this though. My concern with it would be if it would revert to common bermuda over a short time, as I've been told most seeded bermuda will do. The hybrid varieties (coastal, alicia, tift 44/85, etc) are usually sprigged from roots as they don't produce viable seed to replant themselves. I'd also be slightly interested to know how well it would grow up there in TN. Maybe if Vol sees this he can add more worthy content. I'd also like to know about it.

At $100 an acre for the seed, you could have someone else sprig a tested well known variety cheaper.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I could not find anyone to sprig our new field, so we planted it.

I looked at Laredo. The only seeded variety I could find that was actually guaranteed not to revert back to Common was Cheyenne 2. It is an improved Bermuda by Texas AM.

I do not trust the Bermuda blends of seeded varieties.

One to stay away from is Giant. It does well for 3 years then begins to revert back to common and yields drastically drop off. Yields the first 3 years equal T85.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

With the seeded stuff, make sure what all is in the mixture. I know with one of the mixes, it has an some of the improved stuff, and some common. But like Tim/ South said, the improved stuff only lasts a few years, and the reason the common is in the mix is so you have something left after that. But that isn't what I would be after if I went to the trouble of getting field and fertility right.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> I could not find anyone to sprig our new field, so we planted it.
> 
> I looked at Laredo. The only seeded variety I could find that was actually guaranteed not to revert back to Common was Cheyenne 2. It is an improved Bermuda by Texas AM.
> 
> ...


How has the Cheyenne performed for you?


----------

